# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Đêm Gala ca nhạc “TÔI YÊU HẢI PHÒNG”

## chungdp

Đêm Gala ca nhạc “Tôi yêu Hải Phòng” sẽ điểm hẹn Tình yêu của những con người Thành phố Cảng, tổng kết chuỗi hành trình“ Tôi Yêu Hải Phòng” do Thành đoàn Thành phố Hải Phòng phối hợp cùng Công ty Mobifone khu vực 5 đồng tổ chức. Trước đó cuộc thi “Vũ điệu Hoa Phượng” đã được tiến hành từ ngày 23/11 và đêm gala ngày 18/12/2015 tới đây là nơi hội ngộ gần 1000 thành viên đến từ các đội thi trên khắp thành phố.
Biên đạo Nguyễn Viết Thành, thành viên Ban Giám khảo cuộc thi Vũ điệu Hoa Phượng, chỉ đạo đồng diễn của chương trình chia sẻ: Sức mạnh của vũ điệu là sự kết nối và khơi dậy giá trị cảm xúc của từng cá nhân, nhóm người, cộng đồng. Hãy tưởng tượng, đêm gala của chúng ta, của gần 1000 con người đầy nhiệt huyết sẽ đem tôi, các bạn và chúng ta đến cao trào của sự bùng nổ cảm xúc. Hãy chờ đón và cảm nhận tình yêu của thanh niên Hải phòng mạnh mẽ và đầy đam mê như thế nào!

(Ảnh đại diện của Ban giám khảo “Vũ điệu Hoa Phượng” – Nguyễn Viết Thành)

Trong đêm Gala, cùng với màn đồng diễn flashmob sôi động, chương trình nghệ thuật đặc sắc được thiết kế với ý tưởng một tình yêu, một trái tim dành cho Hải Phòng với sự kết hợp giữa hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng và kỹ xảo hiện đại và sợi chỉ đỏ xuyên suốt là những bài hát nổi tiếng về biển Việt nam, về Hải Phòng và những ca khúc nổi tiếng đương đại. Đêm nhạc có sự góp mặt của Quán quân The Voice 2015 Đức Phúc, Giám khảo The Voice Kid Lưu Hương Giang, hoàng tử tình ca Lê Hiếu, cô gái “vừa ăn kẹo vừa hát” Phượng Vũ…và đặc biệt là sự có mặt của họa mi tóc nâu Mỹ Tâm và sẽ ngập tràn trong âm nhạc và giai điệu của “Bến cảng quê hương tôi” của nhạc sỹ Hồ Bắc được nhạc sỹ Hồ Hoài Anh hòa âm, phối khí theo phong cách trẻ trung hiện đại, gần 1000 học sinh sinh viên tham gia dưới bàn tay dàn dựng chuyên nghiệp của Biên đạo Nguyễn Viết Thành

(Nhạc sĩ Hồ Hoài Anh)
Hãy đến Hải Phòng và cùng tuổi trẻ nơi đây tham dự bữa tiệc âm nhạc, vũ đạo đầy cảm xúc để cùng nói “Tôi Yêu Hải Phòng”!

(vé mời được hé lộ tại chương trình)

----------

